# rhinestones flicking off hotfix paper



## salemsparklys (Mar 30, 2012)

I used to do my rhinestones by hand so never had this issue until now, when i try to peel my hotfix paper off my template no matter how i do it the rhinestones are flicking off, is there any way to stop this before i give up totally


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

If the rhinestones are flicking off the hot fix tape you are for sure doing something wrong... That should not be an issue... What kind of template material are you using?...

Kevin


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

you need to cut holes one size larger at least.
could also be static related 
i rub template material with a silicone spray and let sit a minute. this lets silicone soak into the rubber


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Static guard spray, cornstarch, and dryer sheets also work. Rub both the template and the transfer tape. Some of the less expensive transfer tapes do not have a lot of sticky and will not hold the stones.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Try a rhinestone tape with a thicker tack 

Is the tape flimsy ?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

It also has to do with the type of tape you are using,like others have said, if it is acrylic, it has always gave me trouble. I like silicone much better. Try baby powder on your templates, if you are using Hartco or any other rubber type material. Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## salemsparklys (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone

Tape is super sticky, so much so that its difficult to actually pull of the template which is why they are flicking off, pull too hard and they get flicked, pull too slow and you cant get it off
Its the green Hartco i "think", we cant get sticky flock here apparently, we are actually quite limited to what we can get hold off as a lot of places will not ship here (UK)
I shall give all ideas a go


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you adhering the template to a firm surface such as foam core board and then filling the holes? Then lay the tape over the template, gently press to make sure the stones stick to the tape, and then pull the tape off.


----------



## salemsparklys (Mar 30, 2012)

jean518 said:


> Are you adhering the template to a firm surface such as foam core board and then filling the holes? Then lay the tape over the template, gently press to make sure the stones stick to the tape, and then pull the tape off.


That is exactly what i am doing, its just the tape is super hard to lift off the template and it resists you pulling them jerks forward which is making some of the stones flip.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree that this really shouldn't be a recurring issue for you. Have you tried more than one type of transfer paper? We sell a light and regular tack, neither of which have caused and issues, but it's all pretty standard stuff.


----------



## salemsparklys (Mar 30, 2012)

MarStephenson761 said:


> I agree that this really shouldn't be a recurring issue for you. Have you tried more than one type of transfer paper? We sell a light and regular tack, neither of which have caused and issues, but it's all pretty standard stuff.


Bit harder to get supplys here in the UK, i have tried 2 different suppliers so far though.


----------

